# What Is The Numbered Wheel?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen a number of old pocket watch movements with a numbered wheel partly beneath the balance c***.

Can anyone please enlighten me as to the significance of this? Many thanks. :buba:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that is what is referred to as a Tompion regulator dial which preceded the Bosley pointer and scale type regulator.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Aah, thanks Shiner - somehow I thought you'd know. :notworthy:

Obviously it has a winding-square to take a key, but I wonder how the scale works? :buba:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I know very little about English pocket watches but, the function of the regulator was to move the curb pins on the hair spring. Couner clockwise should slow the rate. Sometimes there would be a pointer on the movement, but on others the pointer would be engraved by the regulator winding hole in the case. Maybe someone can give a more detailed explanation?


----------

